# Wanting to try for second child but don't know where to start!



## Woodcliff (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone help? I have a 18mth through icsi and wanting to try for a brother or sister but don't know where to start. Do I go back to my doctor or do I ring clinic? I know we will have to pay as we already have a child.

Hope someone can point me in the right direction.

X


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
First off    on your 18 month old! I also have an 18 month old through ICSI   


We paid for our last cycle and the procedure was:
First choose your clinic and ring them up, make sure you're happy with everything and they can fit you in etc.
Then go to your GP who will fax/post the clinic a referral for you to have fertility treatment stating that you have documented fertility issues.


I think some clinics may accept self referral but am pretty sure most don't. It may be worth checking your PCT guidelines first to see if you can get another go on the NHS. Unlikely but you never know...


Good luck!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I had to do what Kandykane said.  Found my clinic and then got my Dr to write me a referral to the clinic.  They then sent me a date for a consultation.

X


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just called my clinic and arranged a consult appointment to discuss plans for another cycle xx


----------

